# Prime Day 2021



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Amazon has announced the dates for Prime Day(s) this year. It will be June 21-22.
I jumped the gun and already bought one of the new 10" Fires, but I will be watching for a sale on the cases. I don't have much more than that on my list this year.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw that announcement yesterday as well. My recollection is that there are often some specials leading up to the main event, so it pays to keep watching. Not anticipating any new kindles, but likely sale prices on existing models.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

They have some TVs on sale now.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I am starting to see sales on Amazon devices: Echo Show, Echo Dot etc in addition to the televisions.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

They have various Kindles on sale, including the Oasis.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

yep -- just saw in my FB feed .... looks like all the kindles are on sale. If you want an Oasis but balked at the price, now's the time for sure!

Kindle Oasis


----------

